# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Jörðgarð Map of the Week #393 - Dungeon Cave 4 - Area 2

## Mark Oliva

Map of the Week No. 393 is from the forthcoming Jörðgarð Trails adventure "A Tale of 2 Books." This week we take a look at the next chamber in the fourth of the five caves. Bronze doors open onto a steep stairway that descends at a rate of 5 feet/150 cm down for every 5 feet/150 cm forward.  The stairway winds to the left and then to the right, covering a stretch of about 25 feet/7½ meters and descending the same distance, when you come to another set of bronze doors.  after going through the doors, one comes to an abrupt stop.  After the door, there is a 2½-foot/75 cm long ledge.  Beyond it is a pit of unknown depth, 20 x 20 feet/6 x 6 meters in size.  In the depths, one can see roaring flames.  On the other side of the pit is another 2½-foot/75 cm long ledge and beyond it, a second set of bronze doors.

You can get this dungeon plan in two versions:

1. The Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 version in FMP format (1.7 MB) from the Jörðgarð website.

2. As a JPG flat map of 3000 x 3000 Pixels (2 MB) above.

Both versions are released for personal and commercial use under the Open Game License Version 1.0a, which you can read on the Jörðgarð website at:

https://www.vintyri.org/joerdhgardh/

Next week: Black Fortress Dungeon Cave 4 - Area 3

----------

